# random pictures



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

This is River House Acres Midnite Star - "star" or Morning Glory as my grandmom calls her
[attachment=5:3rnynhzs]Glory.jpg[/attachment:3rnynhzs]

She is a lot like Angie in the fact that she is always liking to get INTO things and lay down. to cute 
"its been to long of a day eating hay all day"
[attachment=4:3rnynhzs]MGlory1.jpg[/attachment:3rnynhzs]

looking for something to eat - as if she hadnt had enough to eat today
[attachment=3:3rnynhzs]MGlory2.jpg[/attachment:3rnynhzs]

content
[attachment=2:3rnynhzs]MGlory3.jpg[/attachment:3rnynhzs]

Little Wishes Caffe Mocha
[attachment=1:3rnynhzs]Mocha.jpg[/attachment:3rnynhzs]

End of The Line Charming Ziva
[attachment=0:3rnynhzs]Ziva.jpg[/attachment:3rnynhzs]


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They're adorable!! How old is little Ziva?? She is so cute!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think she is 3 1/2 weeks born June 17th


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh boy, lol that wheel barrel picture didn't load on msn right. That is too funny!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

lol! love the wheelbarrow!


cute goats! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

love the ..wheel barrel pic...so cute...LOL :greengrin: 
but ...they all... are adorable.... :wink:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Cute pics!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey, MG and Mocha have really fit right in! Beautiful girls too. My goodness, Ziva is REALLY showing that she is going to be a wonderful compliment to her mama, what a sweet baby she is....looks like Sw'P too


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Beautiful girls Stacey love the little one. Really cute name for her to. I like her color to.


----------



## loveallgoats (Jan 29, 2009)

Too cute! my pygmy doe loves to get in the wheel barrel too! Ziva is just beautiful, love her!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Star reminds me of one of my black does. Josie. 

Ziva and Mocha are gorgeous!!! :drool: Congrats!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys  I always wanted a Little Wishes does and WOOT got her and she is just awesome colored 

Ziva is a doll I cant wait to see her mature - looks like she wont be as skittish as her mom


----------

